# Shimano 9 Speed Triple Chainset



## Rooster1 (14 Aug 2017)

Hi

I need of a used but not dead Shimano 9 Speed Triple Chainset, Sora, Tiagra.

thanks


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2017)

What BB fitting? Sq taper, octalink, hollowtech?


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Aug 2017)

Hollowtech. I think I found a reasonably priced new replacement at £57

https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/shimano-sora-fc-r3030-170mm-9x3s/136292598/p


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2017)

I was going to say there are some good deals. This is even cheaper:
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/sora-fc-3503-triple-crankset-50-39-30-170mm-id_8224811.html


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Aug 2017)

*You absolute star!!!! *
I have trawled all my usual parts suppliers, Wiggle, Planet X, Chainreaction, Tweeks, etc!
Never thought to try Decathlon!
Am ordering.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2017)

What they do is limited but they have some very sharp prices. In store you can get chains, cables, cassettes and a load of other bits too. They've just opened a store here in Accra.


----------



## Rooster1 (21 Aug 2017)

Not only did I get the Chainset but it came with a Shimano BB worth £12.99, so subtract that from the £44 and I got a new 9 speed triple chainset for* £32

Happy days. *Now I just need to recover from a minor illness and get back out there!


----------

